# Richtervorbehalt



## melisa

Oración: Insoweit ist die Vertretungsmacht des Bevollmächtigen durch Richtervorbehalt eingeschränkt.

a qué se refiere esta palabra?

Meli


----------



## jester.

Richter = juez
Vorbehalt = reserva

¿Ya te ayuda esto?


----------



## heidita

_...viene limitada por decisión del juez._

Se me ocurre eso, en realidad es que lo que diga el juez va por encima de lo que diga el que obtenga el poder.

o sea: _...el juez se reserva el derecho de limitar el poder de la persona autorizada_. 

Mira  a ver si te suena bien.


----------



## jester.

heidita said:


> _...viene limitada por decisión del juez._



¿Qué te parece "...está limitada a discreción del juez."?

¿Es posible utilizar "a discreción de" así?


----------



## heidita

jester. said:


> ¿Qué te parece "...está limitada a discreción del juez."?


 
¡Excelente idea!

quizás mejor:

....se limitará a discreción del juez.


----------



## jester.

heidita said:


> ¡Excelente idea!  _Gracias._
> 
> quizás mejor:
> 
> ....se limitará a discreción del juez.
> 
> _Si, tienes razón. La frase suena aún mejor con el pasivo reflejo en el futuro_


----------



## melisa

Muchas gracias !!


----------

